# Apps missing from 2nd user account?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been using inverted apps for a while, and usually everything is just fine. But now, my 2nd user account is completely screwed up. When I flashed the newest Play Store apk, my primary account shows it no problem (as well as all my inverted apps), but the second account doesn't even have it in the app drawer. Because of that, the other inverted apps don't work, like YouTube and Google+.

Plus I usually have to install the apps while inside each account to have them show up properly in both accounts. Is that normal?

Has anyone else ever ran into this type of thing?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wildcats_Fans (May 14, 2012)

Each user is considered to be like a clean install. If you install an app as User1, you have to install the app again as User2.


----------

